#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-28
<zmoylan-pi> someone who takes shopping this time of year seriously... http://imgur.com/r/pics/ad4MflV
<penguin42> well, I don't see any other way of getting a seat
<knightwise> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<ali1234> i updated a unity system yesterday
<ali1234> it has automatic login
<ali1234> now it boots, logs in, and then immediately crashes back to the login screen
<ali1234> logging in again works fine
<ali1234> and there's a crash report for unity-panel-service
<SuperMatt> solus project seems interesting
<SuperMatt> though the lack of packages is a big turn off
<ali1234> this is a funny bug
<ali1234> if you have compiz set to autologin, a C920 webcam and a crash report in /var/crash, then compiz will immediately crash within 1 second of logging in
<ali1234> bug 1529608
<lubotu3> bug 1529608 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes instantly if configured for autologin and there is a C920 webcam and a pending crash report in /var/crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529608
<mapps> hi all
<brobostigon> hi mapps
<SuperMatt> y'ello
<mapps> sup guys
<SuperMatt> not a lot, just playing around with solus
<mapps> solus?O_o
<foobarry> elementary crossed with linux mint
<knightwise> hey guys
<brobostigon> evening knightwise
<knightwise> i'm tinkering with an old netbook
<knightwise> trying to turn it into a plex media server
<brobostigon> :)
<knightwise> got it working pretty well, but i have some stuttering
<knightwise> i think it might be because I mounted the video folder using smb
<knightwise> might need to use nfs
<knightwise> Following this manual https://www.synology.com/en-us/knowledgebase/tutorials/616
<knightwise> but i'm getting 'access denied by server ' when i want to mount it from the ubuntu client
<mapps> time to start 12 monkeys series
<brobostigon> 12 monkeys? as in the terry gilliam film?
<mapps> ya there's a tv series based on the film
<brobostigon> ah, i didnt know.
<penguin42> mapps: What with one time-travel per episode?
<mapps> heh
<mapps> dont know
<mapps> but renewed for s2
<mapps> 8/10 on tv.com so cant be bad=]
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-29
<mapps> morning
<diddledan> allo everyone
<knightwise> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> hey brobostigon
<knightwise> how are you :)
<brobostigon> hi knightwise, not bad overall, and you?
<knightwise> doin ok , been tinkering with an old netbook to turn it into a plex server
<knightwise> not very successfull so far
<knightwise> might have to add some ram
<brobostigon> :) :(
<knightwise> dont know if it will help but i'll give it a try
<knightwise> hmm..
<knightwise> opening up the netbook is like brain surgery
<brobostigon> i can imagine.
<knightwise> hmm.. cpu is pretty busy , but i still have about 300 meg left of ram free
<knightwise> (of 1 gig)
<knightwise> disk io is allmost nothing , network io has some peeks
<knightwise> looks like the 1 gig is sufficient
<DJones> Pretty impressed with the chromecast 2 I got for Christmas, cost £25, and got a £20 google play credit, plus a free hd movie rental for 30 days charged at £4.50, so net cost of chromecast 50p
<zmoylan-pi> i'm always wary of services that offer themselves free to get you hooked
<SuperEngineer> on the bright side, they never ask for a credit card up front, do they ;-)
<DJones> nope
<zmoylan-pi> every time i try to add an app to android device it wants me to 'review' my account and add a credit card
<SuperEngineer> correct, it *wants* you to, but do you *have* to?
<zmoylan-pi> pretty much killed my interest in android. naggy screens are annoying
<zmoylan-pi> you have to wait 2-3 seconds before the skip button responds to press
<zmoylan-pi> .....slow......
<zmoylan-pi> and i'm someone who paid for winzip :-)
<SuperEngineer> if your phone is as old & slow as mine, you don't realise there *is* a lag... it's just normal
<zmoylan-pi> it's a fairly new tablet and none of the other dialogs lag like that
<SuperEngineer> do get a really old phone & get lag everywhere... it makes life easier when you get used to it :D
<zmoylan-pi> my actual phone is a dumbphone.  i love the little indestuctible insane battery life bugger
<SuperEngineer> +1 ..If I need instant response, it's my dumbphone every single time
<zmoylan-pi> used yesterday for 23hours and still at 50% when i got home after a long busy day
<DJones> My phone & tablet are pretty new, must admit I don't have any lag issue or nag screens, maybe because I have a card regisetered even if it is an expired one
<zmoylan-pi> and did web searches faster than 2 other people on car journey as it had real keyboard :-)
 * SuperEngineer thinks of 3foot cardphone, shouts "hello, can you hear me? Yeah, I'm in a library"
<SuperEngineer> dome comedy sketches are still relevant
<zmoylan-pi> red fox to grey squirrel, red fox to grey squirrel....
<SuperEngineer> :-)
<zmoylan-pi> gave the dvd... love it
<zmoylan-pi> *have
<diddledan> london calling nighthawk
<SuperEngineer> listen very carefully, I will say this only once
<zmoylan-pi> i also have allo allo here on a hard drive... love that show... the jug with the drug and the candle with the handle...
<knightwise> night-Awk receiving
<zmoylan-pi> good moaning....
<knightwise> beware the flashing nobs
<diddledan> knightwise, I'm always wary of flashing my nobs
<SuperEngineer> [not to mention I used to play cards with her & her sis on a friday night after pub]
<SuperEngineer> ...& she owes me money, I'm sure she cheated on those cards!!!
<SuperEngineer> Hmm, just got 2nd e-mail from my bank in 10 days requesting me to clck on unknown links. I'm sure it's genuine - NOT!!!
<SuperEngineer> hashtag phishing
<zmoylan-pi> for christmas they should send you a personalised email from their account manager mr. n. prince asking you to confirm account details... :-)
<SuperEngineer> lol
<diddledan> I hate when people type hashtag like they were speaking hashtags when typing a hastag would be better as #hastag, hashtag: #hashtag
<zmoylan-pi> some things can't be described in any right way... http://bgr.com/2015/12/28/worst-wi-fi-password-ever-video/
<zmoylan-pi> i always have a giggle when i hear radio adverts for company names that can be spelled a multiude of ways. what plonker chose such a badly spelled name?
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, then there's adverts for companies whose name is easy to spell but they insist on reading the spelling letter-by-letter anyway
<zmoylan-pi> and somehow do it such a way as to confuse the spelling in your own mind
<penguin42> has most of the flooding in York come from the Foss, not the Ouse?  says he noticing Bytemark is 50m from the Ouse
<DJones> How on earth did Han Solo and Leia Organa have Serveres Snape as a child?
<DJones> Mixed up movies
<diddledan> penguin42, since when has free open source software been the cause of flooding?!
<penguin42> diddledan: That's what happens when you flush your buffers
<diddledan> ouch
<diddledan> I suppose it takes a lot of cache to fix
<penguin42> diddledan: These days containers can help
<diddledan> I hear it's been difficult for drivers
<penguin42> perhaps they should just hit ctrl-s
<diddledan> or even ctrl+z
 * penguin42 prefers flow-control
<bujji> how to reboot remote linux machine?
<bujji> diddledan: o/
<brobostigon> ssh user@machine; sudo reboot;
<zleap> that works nicely if you can use passwordless logins with an ssh key i think
<brobostigon> good point.
<zleap> so it recognises which computer is connecting and can authenticate
<brobostigon> yes.
<zleap> plus you can run quite a few other commands that way, and from inside scripts
<brobostigon> true.
<diddledan> brobostigon, I think that will reboob your local machine
<diddledan> brobostigon, too many ;
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> but less reboobing please
<brobostigon> :)
<daftykins> aaah, Nexus 5 LCD and what not finally arrived from Hong Kong... all transplanted, Marshmallow 6.0.1 flashed on and all working ace
<brobostigon> :)
<Myrtti> we fiddled with the new Nexii at Lakeside yesterday
<Myrtti> wouldn't want the bigger one
<brobostigon> my nexus 4 seems about perfect size, you can just about hold it in one hand, typing two hands, quite thin and light, its just about right.
<directhex> nexorum no longer appeal to me. too biiiiiiiiiiiiig
<mapps> this chan5 doc on the vulcan is intereting
 * brobostigon is watching the prog on bbc2 abour mr fry.
<mapps> mr fr?
<mapps> fry?
<mapps> oh stephen
<mapps> i might watch legend later
<brobostigon> :)
<mapps> also nneed to watch bridge of spies and catch up n the flash:P
<daftykins> http://www.tig.gg/l34827-Mac-Pro-2-x-3-GHZ-Quad-Core-Intel-Xeon.php XD
<penguin42> daftykins: I guess that's a pretty old Xeon
<penguin42> still, 8 cores and 9 (9 ?!) GB of RAM
<daftykins> ;)
<penguin42> http://ark.intel.com/products/30702/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5365-8M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB?q=x5365  I think
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-30
<daftykins> the age old conundrum, buy online for better warranty, or source locally and do the job sooner!
<ging> what can you get sooner at 10 past midnight?
<ging> other than pizza
<daftykins> not really delivery pizza over here, as it goes
<daftykins> but nah it'd be the morning, a new basic ADSL2 router and possibly a small switch for someone
<penguin42> why would you get a better warranty online?
<daftykins> 12 month on the netgear in the local shop my ex-student showed me, 3 year on a cheap tp-link online
<czajkowski> aloha
<daftykins> heya \o
<czajkowski> daftykins: howdy
<daftykins> ah sleep beckons
<daftykins> cycling places in winter is murder, it's blowing 40mph outdoors right now
<penguin42> that'll be storm Frank
<daftykins> how dare he!
<daftykins> tomorrow might be a day to stay home
<daftykins> yep 50mph winds all day
<zmoylan-pi> and hope home doesn't relocate...
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Filmed-Supermarionation-This-Blu-ray/dp/B00NP0N1LC
<daftykins> ooh i had forgotten about this special documentary and set of restored episodes of old Anderson greats like Thunderbirds etc.
<daftykins> nn all \o
<penguin42> nn
<knightwise> morning
<mapps> hi;]
<mapps> sup
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<p42phone> The northern rail ticket machines at Manc Victoria ate my cc card, lookout they had the service guy in site to extract it, very odd reader design that swallows the card v and hopefully gives it back
<zmoylan-pi> public card readers probably get a lot of drunken abuse over crimbo like photocopiers in 80s and 90s did at parties
<p42phone> This one is inside a busy station, so probably nothing too messy, but I think I it's just a bad design, very few readers take the whole card inside.
<mapps> ya norally partial
<mapps> ones for virgin just take a tiny part
<penguin42> mapps: Right
<penguin42> mapps: This one has a hyperadvanced feedy thing that takes the whole card in and thinks about it, then when it tries to eject it if the card isn't quite flat it gets it caught on the slot
<mapps> my debit card sometimes doesnt work with wireless here at morrisons..how odd is that
<mapps> oneday works.next doesnt
<penguin42> oh I don't do wireless
<zmoylan-pi> were you, members of staff, other customers wearing tin foil hat?
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-31
<foobarry> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<dwatkins> good morning
<brobostigon> morning dwatkins
<dwatkins> it's lovely and quiet in the office today
<zmoylan-pi> perfect time to loot other peoples staplers...
<dwatkins> best leave the red ones alone, I've seen that film Office Space
<Loogie> uncyclopedia
#ubuntu-uk 2016-01-01
<penguin42> Happy new year
<daftykins> and to you sir \o
<zmoylan-pi> happy new year all o/
<daftykins> *sirs et all :)
<m0nkey_> Weird to think you guys are now in 2016, I'm still in 2015.
<m0nkey_> Happy new year
<penguin42> m0nkey_: Well hurry up m0nkey_ or you'll miss all the fun
<m0nkey_> Another 5 hours to go
<dogmatic69_> o/
<dogmatic69_> happy new year all
<penguin42> dogmatic69: Happy new year
<zmoylan-pi> just in time for new years thank goodness... http://imgur.com/lks5xGg
<penguin42> zmoylan-pi: Yep saw them a few days ago; my theory is that chocolate reindeer reabsorb their antlers and grow long ears
<zmoylan-pi> santas are repurposed for valentines day... :-P http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6943235/unwrapped-santa-claus-chocolate-looks-like-a-penis
<penguin42> haha
<daftykins> no way i still have one of those in my advent calendar i haven't opened!
<daftykins> oh it's not the Lindt one :P
<penguin42> advent calendars are not much use for me; not enough chocolate
<daftykins> too true
<daftykins> i have to forget about it for days, then do a whole bunch at once ;)
<m0nkey_> Only three more hours to go.
<daftykins> D:
<m0nkey_> Still counting down to the new year here
<daftykins> indeed... helloooo from the futuuuuuure
<zmoylan-pi> and tomorrows lottery numbers are pi, iota, infinity and e
<m0nkey_> awesome.
<daftykins> the bonus ball, is batman symbol
<zmoylan-pi> i thought a mobius strip would be more appropriate... ;-)
<daftykins> you'll wake up dan!
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls
<ali1234> ever since i upgraded to 15.04 my CPU fan now only has two speeds
<diddledan> ali1234, are they "fast" and "jet-turbine"?
<ali1234> no they are "almost stopped" and "jet turbine"
<ali1234> and as a result the cpu temperature oscillates wildly
<diddledan> :-(
<diddledan> linux has always had issues with fan control IMO
<ali1234> it worked fine in 14.04
<diddledan> power saving in general, too
<diddledan> I wonder what's changed between the two
<ali1234> systemd?
<diddledan> hmm
<penguin42> I'd assume the fan stuff is at the kernel or acpi level
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: also, maybe, the ACPI kernel patch that makes ACPI behave differently
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: (https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/34542.html)
<ali1234> great. how do i put it back?
<MartijnVdS> I think there's a kernel command line flag.
<penguin42> but there are a whole bunch of different ones, so whether it's that particular one is a different matter
 * penguin42 washes out his gloves, feels like it's about time to need them
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<m0nkey_> Happy Hangover to all!
<Myrtti> no hangover, just bored...
<penguin42> back to work on Monday; I don't think I've got a vast amount done in 2 weeks
<m0nkey_> :(
<m0nkey_> Myrtti, had a good catch up with Duncan yesterday. :)
<Myrtti> I've poked him about it for weeks :-P
<m0nkey_> He's like me, procrastinates for weeks then finally does it.
<m0nkey_> The wife is often reminding me to do stuff months later
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> that seems to be our lot in life
<penguin42> oh that's reassuring, it's not just me then....
<m0nkey_> lol
<penguin42> hmm there's a slow memory leak somewhere in uptodate 12.04; upgraded my firewall to 14.04 and it seems to be gone - absolutely no useful way to report that, but it's there
<Myrtti> hour and a half still and I'm ready for bed :-|
<m0nkey_> I was ready for bed again when I got up this morning
<Myrtti> for some reason, that's what D said, too
<m0nkey_> Great minds!
<mapps> hm
 * popey has had a jim jams day
<penguin42> all day?
<popey> ya
<penguin42> popey: Intend to continue the year the same way :-)
<popey> hah
<zmoylan-pi> hopefully a tux onsie... :-)
<penguin42> with orange slippers
<zmoylan-pi> http://www.pajamasbuy.com/penguin-pajamas-onesies-hoodie-animal-costume-pyjama/
<penguin42> hehe
<zmoylan-pi> 50 of those on volunteers and turn up at microsoft events... :-D
<Myrtti> 15 minutes until Sherlock
<Myrtti> starting!
<foobarry> argh blocked drain
<daftykins> foobarry: :(
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8dwmr4hdblzbngp/AAAGLSmS1u000wurPqrMrNnma?dl=0
<daftykins> found this old classic :D
<Azelphur> Hey folks, just did an u pgrade from 14.10 to 15.10, now primus/optirun won't work on my laptop. Are there any known issues?
<Azelphur> I have two different laptops with exactly the same problem :<
<daftykins> is that the one provided by nvidia-prime or bumblebee o0
<Azelphur> I've been trying to use bumblebee as I did before
<Azelphur> I thought nvidia-prime was "Want nvidia? restart X" rather than on a per-application basis like bumblebee
<daftykins> i didn't think so, i thought prime was meant to use things auto - but it might depend on the system
 * Azelphur shrugs
<daftykins> Azelphur: anywho if it's the bumblebee approach, i take it there's no benefit to purging the lot of bumble* and nvidia* packages and retrying?
<Azelphur> yea, tried it
<daftykins> which nvidia driver is being tried?
<daftykins> 352 and 355 seem to have quirks
<Azelphur> I'm on 358, I just enabled nvidia-prime, god alone knows what's wrong with it
<daftykins> you'd need all bumblebee purged then
<daftykins> gah, i used to have a note here about log files that refer to optimus config at boot
<zmoylan-pi> did god sign nvidia nda? :-)
<daftykins> i was reading an article earlier about paranoia toward the intel x86 platform due to the intel Management Engine (ME) being integrated onto chips now, which means malware can live totally OS and disk dependant
<penguin42> daftykins: But that's been true for many many years really
<penguin42> daftykins: In the sense that there are enough chunks of flash in any PC in the last 10-15 years to have loads of places to hide
<daftykins> *nod*
<zmoylan-pi> you can no longer trust the cpu is an old one for at least 5 years or so
<daftykins> however, is the ME not the first that has full standby level access to CPU and network at a low level?
<zmoylan-pi> it's more consistent across designs iirc
<penguin42> yeh, the consistency is probably the big difference, probably with a bit more hiding done by the hardware
<zmoylan-pi> if you want secure get an 8bit cpu :-)
<daftykins> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/31/rutkowska_talks_on_intel_x86_security_issues/
<penguin42> the 32bit Cortex-M micros are pretty good
<daftykins> here's the one
<penguin42> the tricky bit is I can see lots of useful things that CPU can be doing, so hmm
<penguin42> and almost every device has management CPUs anyway
<daftykins> i'm not sure if it's changed in skylake, but typically only business line systems had ME built in anyway
<daftykins> the point of that talk may be that newer ones all have it on-die, not sure
<zmoylan-pi> it's malware rolled into the chip making it impossible to disable
<penguin42> well the actual firmware for it is still in the external flash isn't it?
<daftykins> its' storage is capable of housing malware :D
<zmoylan-pi> we should thank lenovo for showing how to put malware into bios/uefi...
<daftykins> more Microsoft since that delivery mechanism is a feature of theirs :)
<daftykins> if i'm thinking of the same one, anyway
<zmoylan-pi> well their rolling w10 install is a bunch of malware pretending to be an os at this stage
<daftykins> that's a really silly statement
<daftykins> same as folk coming into #ubuntu claiming it's the same due to the amazon search thing ;)
<daftykins> i might buy a cheap soldering iron off amazon o0
<ali1234> get a hakko
<ali1234> do it
<ali1234> melt all the thing
#ubuntu-uk 2016-01-02
<daftykins> hakko?
<daftykins> i wonder why it is that americans say "sahdah" instead of solder
<penguin42> american accents vary a heck of a lot
<zmoylan-pi> they also say lootenant instead of lefftenant ...
<daftykins> i've heard that one pretty consistently across things :)
<daftykins> only 16 months left for precise now though :)
<daftykins> oop wrong chan
<mapps> ;]
<daftykins> mornin'
<daftykins> HNY to you mr.mapps
<mapps> and you mate;]
<mapps> whatcha do last night?
<daftykins> i do have an annual house party to go to, but i gave up this year, stayed in and watched 'The Martian' which was ace
<penguin42> The Martian is a great film
<mapps> ah cool
<mapps> on my list
<mapps> along with the visit/legend
<mapps> and burned
<mapps> sounded good
<mapps> hm
<mapps> what series to watch next
<mapps> 7 eps of flash left
<mapps> all gone?
<mapps> a cruise sounds tempting..but i dont like the idea of not having internet access
<mapps> or if you do..slow and costly
<mapps> hm
<mapps> cant sleep
<knightwise> Morning mapps
<brobostigon> moring boys and girls.
<mapps> lol as usual no food in morrisons at weekends
<mapps> meat aisle=empty
<mapps> :D
<daftykins> nice
<daftykins> i had to around 3 places to find some lunch today, ships must be all delayed again due to the crazy winds
<daftykins> *go around
<penguin42> waitrose had Lindt choc bears at 35p each
<mapps> nice
<mapps> no waitrose here
<mapps> although eroski sells some waitrose products which i thought was odd
<daftykins> pretty common here
<daftykins> has anyone had any experience with a decent and cheap desk lamp off amazon?
<daftykins> lots of LED stuff around nowadays - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aglaia-Dimmable-Eye-care-Touch-Sensitive-Controller/dp/B016BEEH3O/
<daftykins> Bob's having issues
<daftykins> Bob_8732: fix your connection!
#ubuntu-uk 2016-01-03
<mapps> hi all
<mapps> any of the night owls still up?:P
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<pwaring> morning
<brobostigon> moring pwaring
<knightwise> yo peeps
<brobostigon> hi knightwise
 * penguin42 yaaaawwwwnnnns at knightwise and brobostigon
 * brobostigon offers penguin42 fresh coffee
 * penguin42 has switched his alarm clock on for tomorrow after 2 weeks of getting up late
<knightwise> mornin peeps :)
 * knightwise playing around with dietpi
<knightwise> gonna give it a go to use it as a surveilance camera
<daftykins> i enjoy a good supermarket trip
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tselmgb1hkvbc2z/AACBXIbBsNTEKVUqpsAIWGVWa?dl=0
<daftykins> :D
<penguin42> daftykins: Remind me, are you on Guernsey or Venezuela ?
<daftykins> hehehe
<penguin42> daftykins: I don't think our supermarkets have got fresh stuff yet after the new year either
<daftykins> ooh the floods have anything to do with that up there?
<penguin42> daftykins: or at least not much, certainly I've not seen any sign of a parsnip yet
<daftykins> just had one of the easiest jobs ever with a Dell laptop that doesn't power on
<daftykins> "how old is it?" - bought in august - "ok, it's in warranty as per the website, call them up tomorrow" :D
<penguin42> how much did you charge for that advice?
<daftykins> zero
<penguin42> I can see people paying a lot for someone prepared to deal with Dell's warranty team
<daftykins> though i tried to pull the disk at the same time to get them their data, but it ended up being an SSD in a SATA adapter so couldn't fit the enclosure i'd taken along :)
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> some local firm handles their contract, so we get actual local visits with faults now
<daftykins> quite amazing
<daftykins> used to be you'd have to convince them that nobody could drive down because of the wet bit in the middle
<daftykins> i've had pretty good experiences though the time a client had an employee that seemed to enjoy feeding her laptop some wine
<daftykins> except that i had to show one engineer how to disassemble the machine and show the second how to fight the EFI
<penguin42> did you show the 1st engineer how to put it back together?
<daftykins> he got lucky and didn't have the wine-affected part on him so he got to hand it over to the second engineer the next day :)
<daftykins> the laptop had a daughterboard that was the victim, whilst he'd only brought the main motherboard with him
<daftykins> i was quite impressed at Dell managing to supply them next-day
<daftykins> though given the weather and the boats i don't think today's client will have as much luck
<penguin42> you used to have a lot of warehouse business didn't you - or did that all dry up after vat changes?
<daftykins> yeah, 7dayshop.com that i bought some rechargable batteries from yesterday and HMV used to operate local warehouses where we could even pick things up from direct - unfortunately when the UK government decided to close the LVCR (low value consignment relief) loophole, which allowed <£20 items to enter the UK VAT free, they all had to move
<daftykins> i got screwed by that the other day as i sold an xbox game on ebay to someone in Scotland, i had to pay the VAT on it before it entered =|
<penguin42> ouch, but yeh I guess it probably means less boats as well, because those warehouses must have needed a lot of transport
<daftykins> it originally came about to help local flower and tomato growers from what i understand, as it helped them compete with European sellers for a time
<daftykins> yep the local post office actually had to stop doing saturday delivery as they couldn't afford to anymore
<penguin42> you need to dig a tunnel, it can't be *that* hard
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> doesn't help that our latest boat has had massive problems, our island has a knack for buying up other peoples cast-offs and finding out they're rubbish for a reason
<penguin42> actually, I wonder how hard it is to build say a really narrow tunnel; more of a wide pipe
<daftykins> the local bus service operates buses that were purchased from the slightly larger island Jersey - they sold them because they were deemed too big for the island
<daftykins> :D
<penguin42> something large enough for a large PCI card/book/melon or any other similar item that could be delivered
<penguin42> I assume it's a LOT simpler to do a narrow thing
<daftykins> we shall call it the elephant trunk!
<penguin42> use something like standard sewar or oil piping
<mapps> hello
<daftykins> lo
<mapps> sup:D
<daftykins> mmm not much going on here, itching for the week to start so i can get deliveries and get back to work
<daftykins> what's new in mapps land?
<directhex> moo
<daftykins> ah a wild hexy
<mapps> nothing
<mapps> work sleep gym
<mapps> tv
<mapps> :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<mapps> work time;/
<daftykins> :<
<Lcawte> I don't suppose anyone hear happens to know of a repository for newer versions of libraw in 14.04?
<Lcawte> Or am I going to have to build it from source?
<daftykins> search or build, mmm
<MartijnVdS> Lcawte: pmjdebruijn may be able to help you with raw stuff if it's photo raw stuff
<MartijnVdS> Lcawte: he's on this network.
